# west coast jar supplier



## norahbee (Mar 19, 2009)

i've been getting my honey jars from an east coast supplier for awhile. gas prices aren't going down and neither is shipping and i realized i needed to find someone on the west coast. i found these guys: www.specialtybottle.com - i placed an order and my jars came in a few days later. i really like the jars and they sent me a couple free samples bc i'm looking into carrying sample sized jars.


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Driving distance for me.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Good to Know.


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

Seems like a good price range, pity they only do one Bear size and in glass only


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe we can convince them to carry the queenline jars


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

There is more than one place that carries jars............


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

I emailed them to see of they could carry some different sizes and bears in plastic, the answer I got back was no. I will probably use them for several containers as they are cheap and I can drive to them and save on shipping, they have a $100 minimum for walk ups but no minimum for shipped orders.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Old: There are a few more places too around that have no min. for pick up.


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

Chef Isaac said:


> Old: There are a few more places too around that have no min. for pick up.


Do you have names ?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*West coast jars.*

You have Los Angeles Honey Company located on 1559 Fishburn Ave
They have been in business since 1958!
They have a good selection of jars as well as supplies
Ernie


----------

